# Shall I come to Dubai ?



## ca.subin (Nov 29, 2015)

Dear All,
I am a 34 years practicing CA from India. I am getting nearly Rs. 1 lakhs per month on an average. My wife is also a CA, but she does not earn any material amount here. I am in a confusion that, whether to relocate to UAE or not ?

My future prospectus here:
Since I am practicing in a firm, I can earn upto my death, simply attesting financials.
I can also accommodate my wife in our firm thereby increasing the take home drawings to Rs.1.50 lakhs per month within 2 years.

How much I shall earn along with my CA wife at UAE, after the living and educational expense of kids.We are having two kids. 4.5 years and 2 years. If we relocate we would not get the chance to associate with the present CA firm where I am currently working. 

I am having 8 years experience as CA and my wife having 7 years expereince.

Thanking you all in advance. 

Please advice, whether to relocate or not.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Seems that your life in India is much better, than what it would be here.

Additionally, only come here and only consider, once you have received an employment offer.


----------



## ca.subin (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks for reply.

So you advice that, try my chance on a Visit Visa, and if not suitable rejoin to my Indian profile ?!


----------



## oppo (Nov 26, 2015)

Also do not resign from your job until you get your employment visa, it takes a while to process.

Also why are you thinking about moving to Dubai, a lot of companies including big 4 firms in Australia (not sure about other western countries, but am sure about Australia and UK) are outsourcing to India and paying substantially higher than what Indian firms pay. From your post it appears that you are interested in maximising your salary so why aren't you trying for those firms. The firm that I was working for here outsource to Sundaram in Bangalore.


----------



## stalingard (Nov 26, 2015)

It will be your subjective call on relocation but ....Im currently in midst of looking for opportunities in Dubai. What i have noted during my exercise is that, there are quite a lot of favourable requirements floated for your domain and above said experience meets employers prerequisites.

Why not google and learn about possible income and expenses (schooling and other)? you should be able to access it.

Good luck.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

stalingard said:


> Why not google and learn about possible income and expenses (schooling and other)? you should be able to access it.


search and you shall find 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-salary-offer-package-questions-part-2-a.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html


----------



## sahilsharma2004 (Dec 23, 2015)

My first question to you would be what is the reason behind moving to Dubai? I am a CA as well and i am moving to Dubai next month. I have two years worth of experience and my current package if i convert into INR is a more than double of what my peers earn or what your current firm is offering you. 

But again the difference is your a partner in your firm and with the expected slew of tax reforms GST, DTC etc there will be a plethora of opportunities for you to increase your firms business provided you are up for taking up some courses and bringing business. Yes you can sign the financials and have a revenue stream but that cannot be the motivation. 

Dubai has no tax regime as such and yes are not very strict with the statutory finances as well. So you would be looking more at internal risk advisory/audit profiles for gulf/multinational group. And hence you need to first ask yourself if you are willing to work under someone. 

then ask why you want to move here. I am personally moving out cos of political stalemate in India and to have a better quality of life along with opening more avenues to move west later in life. 

incase you have no intentions of moving to a western life and are just looking at settling in Dubai, i would say India is a better option considering the older your firm gets the more reputation and business contact you will make. 

So it all boils down to your long-term goal. My reply would have been a lot diifferent had u been doing a job, though!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

sahilsharma2004 said:


> Blah....


The guy's not been on here since 1 Dec, I'm sure your "Advice" will fall on deaf ears.

And as CAs are 10 a fil here and that the jobs market is slumped, and that Dubai is nose-diving into recession......


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

ca.subin said:


> Dear All,
> I am a 34 years practicing CA from India. I am getting nearly Rs. 1 lakhs per month on an average. My wife is also a CA, but she does not earn any material amount here. I am in a confusion that, whether to relocate to UAE or not ?
> 
> My future prospectus here:
> ...


Hi,

It would hugely depend what are you saving now for future. There are 3 major cost in Dubai which you have to take care of 1) Housing 2) Medical 3) School Fees for kids. You can search the Salary and offer/package forum to check out the cost of living. 

If you are living in tier 2 city in India, and your kids are going to a good school and sit back relax and enjoy your life there.

I have also heard from my colleagues that the Education system here is not as competitive as in India. 

If you are earning 1.5Lakhs per month after tax and save around 50-70K a month its good. 

You can of course try for a CA job but there are lots of CA's here, who are single and can take a salary half of what you can expect and work more.

At the end of the day, it is your decision. The salary can be more here but the cost of living is also very expensive, so dont fall in that trap.

All the best.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------

